# 04/01/2018 - Offshore



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Beautiful morning!











Headed offshore today, in a nice 1-2ft @ 5-6 second S swell, with a goal of getting some nice Scamp, Trigger, and a few Mingo. Mission accomplished! Made a quick stop at one of my "private" :whistling: spots and grabbed 3 nice trigger. 










Back on the throttles to grab some Scamp. Stopped on our first set of rocks about 30ish miles offshore.. not much happening other than large ARS and one scamp, small mingo... 


















However, in drifting between spots, we did manage to catch some goldface tile and one 6lb blueline tile! Bonus! Love me some blueline/goldface tile! Soooo much better than Golden Tile, IMHO. 



Anyway.. off to go a bit deeper, and it paid off. We limited out in just two spots (small areas)!










































We didn't take pics of the larger mingo, but they averaged 2lbs. 


Other info: Waves built all morning to a solid 3ft @ 3 seconds, past 30 miles... lots of 4ft slop as the S swell combined with the ENE wind waves... made for a 22 mph ride in for the first 12 miles. Gotta give a shoutout to Tideline boats... never had any trouble fishing in this slop all day! Very stable boat! Water temp is still a bit chilly as you can see on the above picture. Some very scattered grass past 35 miles and water temp never hit 70. I imagine this will change in the next week. Water was a blue-green to blended blue near the edge. Very beautiful and just felt "fishy". Definitely some wahoo around right now! 


Great video of us running in the bay!

Til next time, tight lines!

Capt'n Daddy


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great catch, thanks for the report. I wanted to go yesterday but with the wind, I thought it might be more that 1 - 2' past the edge.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Getsome said:


> Great catch, thanks for the report. I wanted to go yesterday but with the wind, I thought it might be more that 1 - 2' past the edge.


Good call b/c you would have been right!!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice fish and post, and, yes, it was a beautiful day on the GoM!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a nice report.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

That's getting it done Capt, thank you for the report!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

What was the bait of choice for the scamp?


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

nice groupers dam quit posting these images I'm getting a bad case of fishing idis

however I'm targetting cobia the water temp at 69* is perfect right? this or next weekend hope we can keep one.

isn't it still cold at night for those of us on the hook?
STB


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

jgraham154 said:


> What was the bait of choice for the scamp?


Live cigs and northern mackeral


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

steve the brain said:


> nice groupers dam quit posting these images I'm getting a bad case of fishing idis
> 
> however I'm targetting cobia the water temp at 69* is perfect right? this or next weekend hope we can keep one.
> 
> ...



68° +

Not too cold.


----------



## Tideline Boats (Jun 13, 2012)

Impressive Jamie, seems like it is running to the grocery store for you. Glad to hear the boat fished well in the slop out there.

I particularly like the fishbox pic, send it to me via text or something, I might use it online.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, monday was super too. A bit foggy and cloudy in the AM, but was still pretty. Sun burned off and it was a gorgeous afternoon, we even worked up a pretty good sweat. 1 footers tops. The electric reels were a treat. I was on my friend Mike's boat (commercial license). He has some GREAT spots. No pics so I know...no fish. But we did haul up a buttload. I hadn't been out in quite a while....it was a treat!


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Capt'n Daddy said:


> 68° +
> 
> Not too cold.


I can deal that temp. it's the wind I can but don't like to deal w/.



Capt'n Daddy said:


> Beautiful morning! the first image is a brain washer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

It was great to get back out and hammer some scamp! hurry back Jamie so we can go again I need my therapy!


----------

